# New 2010 Kayak Tournament



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

I hereby Challenge you to a Battle..

http://outerbankskayakfishing.com/Tournament.html


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

There are two other kayak fishing tournaments that same weekend. The Va on may not affect you participation, but alot lot of guys I know from NC and VA are going to the IFA event.

1.) The Support Our Heroes Kayak fishing tournament in Central Virginia.
2.) The IFA Kayak Fishing Tournamnet in Surf City,NC.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanx..

Yeh, I was aware of the others, but I am kinda bound by other Outer Banks tournys in May and March/April weather sux around here for this type of event..

Plus- I gotta bob and weave dates, cause this is going to be a stop on the 2011 East Coast Series being formed..

However...I know one thing...we are at $2500 in cash alone- for top place..As people begin to enter this- I expect that to grow between $4000-$5000 in cash + a New Kayak...


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

*I'm there*

Count me in Rob.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Ohhh that looks like fun! I'm hosting a fishing tournament the same weekend though - will not be able to attend


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Sacrifice........ To some, it is just a word. To others it is a code. What matters is the colony. He's willing to live for the colony. To fight for the colony. To die for the colony.


I sacrifice my time to sacrifice pelagic predators of the ocean for a just cause.

Rob, add Kingfish, Blacktip shark, & Cobia to the list of eligible species.....

God this is gonna be fun!


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

it's about time someone starts a good tournament here...a sea2aes a king or cobia would dominate anything else allowed in the tournament so i can't see that happening. although they are eligable for the largest overall.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes..the cobes and kings are eligible, but not the sharks, since they can be tricky for those that don't know their sharks and end up bringing something restricted to weigh-in.

Now..this tourny is in its infancy stages..like I said ..based on overall participation the money will grow even higher..So..while the money is less for the largest overall..that will be the 1st to change if I can get the # of participants up


I structured this around the species I did, cause I've found the bulk of people are either intimidated by the ocean or they will go in the ocean ,but not after the bigger fish..

This sorta of gives the biggest payout the most level playing field..


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

fish militia said:


> Yes..the cobes and kings are eligible, but not the sharks, since they can be tricky for those that don't know their sharks and end up bringing something restricted to weigh-in.
> 
> Now..this tourny is in its infancy stages..like I said ..based on overall participation the money will grow even higher..So..while the money is less for the largest overall..that will be the 1st to change if I can get the # of participants up
> 
> ...



i hate to have to come down and there and embarrass you island boys


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

fish militia said:


> Yes..the cobes and kings are eligible, but not the sharks, since they can be tricky for those that don't know their sharks and end up bringing something restricted to weigh-in.


Yeah your right & thats the last thing needed.



fish militia said:


> I structured this around the species I did, cause I've found the bulk of people are either intimidated by the ocean or they will go in the ocean ,but not after the bigger fish..


Only gonna live once, might as well straddle the edge & enjoy life.:fishing:

This isn't about the payout, more so than the fact this is the first kayak tourney I have seen involving the ocean and highly migratory pelagic species. Fiiiiiiiiiiiiish Onnnn!!!!!!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

NTKG said:


> i hate to have to come down and there and embarrass you island boys


doesnt get any better than defeating "AC"


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

NTKG said:


> i hate to have to come down and there and embarrass you island boys


Talk is cheap..

Won't you and Al need permission to leave your zip codes 1st??


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

fish militia said:


> Talk is cheap..
> 
> Won't you and Al need permission to leave your zip codes 1st??


talk is cheap.... and THAT is a cheap low blow... I can understand since Al is short why you would do that... but damn.

there gonna be a cobia catagory? got my eyes on that one


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

How'd I get dragged into this? 

Hey Rob...good luck on the tourney. If its like the Wheeler Tourney's.. all yall entering are in for a treat. The Fish Milita throws down when they put on a Show!

Hey Neil.. stay off the powdered donuts =P


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Sorry Neil,

I haven't seen you in a while-- so I figured some woman must have you locked down like "Stay at Home Al":beer:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fish militia said:


> Sorry Neil,
> 
> I haven't seen you in a while-- so I figured some woman must have you locked down like "Stay at Home Al":beer:


Planning on being down and out of OI soon.

Rob,

You still bald?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

fish militia said:


> Sorry Neil,
> 
> I haven't seen you in a while-- so I figured some woman must have you locked down like "Stay at Home Al":beer:


I saw you this fall. Well said hi to the crew at joels camper. I'm sure ya'll remember


btw, Al, hows your wife and my kid?opcorn:


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Neil,

One cannot expect anyone hanging out with the slide-in crew to remember anything that transpired in that time frame. But it was good seeing you, even if I don't remember it..

On another note..I recieved the 1st apps yesterday..game onopcorn:


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

is live bait going to be allowed? if so can we catch it the day before or only in the begining of the tourny? or can we get out at times to catch it but not to actually fish?


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

What you use to catch hook and line and how you prepare for the tourny is fair game..rob


----------



## ruddyduck (Nov 17, 2005)

is this going to happen


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh-yeh..been recieving apps


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

How many apps so far? Haven't sent mine in yet, and got a few friends that might too.


----------



## ruddyduck (Nov 17, 2005)

that great


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Get them Apps in so we can raise the purse*

The more that come in the higher the prize money goes, mind you its pretty hi to start with.. Get them apps in I want to here some smack talk.... Lets go boyz... I want to here some SMACK... 

I'll start.. You all are lucky I ani't allowed to fish it, but my Girl Friend will.. And boy would it not sux if the AC gets beat by a Girl.....JAM


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

chances are against me fishing it this year. maybe by some miracle I can get the money and time off of work.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*The Inlet looks AWESOME fellas take a peek....*

http://fishmilitia.com/jam/

Lots of holes and structure, gonna spend lots of time there this year...


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

I think I'm going to fish oregon inlet since that's the only place I fish every year. Know some good flounder holes there. I'll get lost and end up in the path of a ferry some how if I venture to hatteras.


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

How many people do you have signed up for this so far? Thanks. Forrest


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Have not reached the First Hundred yet to increase the Prize money*

but we are waiting for more folks to sign up... lets get her rollin... Good times great location, heck of a prize payout.. Demo day is gonna rule ... Wish I could fish it... JAM


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

Okay....hope this thing is still happening and it's not too late. Sent my check in today, will be representing TKAA, WKFA, Slurpee Fishing Team and Poquoson Flats Fishing. Lord help us all!!
Forrest


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

forrest gump said:


> Okay....hope this thing is still happening and it's not too late. Sent my check in today, will be representing TKAA, WKFA, Slurpee Fishing Team and Poquoson Flats Fishing. Lord help us all!!
> Forrest


Get some of your fishing buddies in on this.


----------

